# Diverse diets



## flybuster (Feb 27, 2009)

We talk about how often we dust , feed and different food sources. I wanted to get a idea of how often everybody switches up ther food source.
my tanks are seeded with a varity of isopods and springtails and 1 week a month i switch it up feed pinheads or once in a while termites instead of ff's.
HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

springs and woodlice seeded in my vivs + ffs daily. How oftenthey get the woodlice is up for debate as they are newly seeded, but I see em snacking the springs all the time
Im still thinking about the pea aphids and termites, but no termites in my area I can find, noone sells them either.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

spring tails seeded in my tanks, and then added a few times per week as well.

I then feed off wood lice, pin heads, roach nymphs, mini meal worms ( just a few weeks old ), fruit flies, small wax worms, and bean beetles.

i would like to try the Pea aphids, but i am waiting until i read a few more threads about them.. 

I would do termites, but i dont want to take a chance with escapees.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oh yeah I have rice flour beetles too


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

hummmm, i use both types melano and heidii flys, bean beetles, pinhead crickets, tiny wax worms occasionally, several kinds of sprintail (including one new kind), dwarf grey isopods(wood lice)(new) aphids if i can find any, and whatever tiny knats and mites that are naturally wandering the vivs.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but I like it  where do you guys get all these bugs? who can you order them from? and which ones can be cultured? THANKS!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DendroRachel said:


> I know this is an old thread but I like it  where do you guys get all these bugs? who can you order them from? and which ones can be cultured? THANKS!


 
tagging along for the info in this thread.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

hey sally, I started a new thread and got some good replies on it. I actually ended up ordering my bugs from a vendor here on DB (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/73434-feeders-supplies.html) but I might buy some mini meal worms soon from josh's. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/73899-want-improve-frogs-diets.html


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

i guess i paid no attention everytime o saw the word gliders in the threads, are they as easy as the melos to culture?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> i guess i paid no attention everytime o saw the word gliders in the threads, are they as easy as the melos to culture?


I've read that if not the same, they're easier to culture than wingless.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

gliders are just another genetic phenotype of fruit flies, just like flightless ffs. There is a mutation in a protein that causes improper wing development. they are supposed to be more work for you frog (in a good way) so your froggies don't get lazy!  

Fruit Fly Feeder Culture (D. melanogaster) - "Gliders"


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DendroRachel said:


> gliders are just another genetic phenotype of fruit flies, just like flightless ffs. There is a mutation in a protein that causes improper wing development. they are supposed to be more work for you frog (in a good way) so your froggies don't get lazy!
> 
> Fruit Fly Feeder Culture (D. melanogaster) - "Gliders"


 
thanks for the details!!!!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

are the gliders also known as the wingless melo's?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

WONTON SALLY said:


> are the gliders also known as the wingless melo's?


No gliders have wings. They're really just flightless melanogaster ffs. They have wings but can glide, but cannot fly. Just like flightless hydei....


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

nope, 'gliders' have wings that don't work very well. 

'flightless' have wings that don't work at all. 

'wingless' have no wings at all, just little nubs.  

each of these traits (there's also a crap ton more) are caused by a mutation in normal fruit fly genes. because they are easy to culture, inexpensive, and reproduce quickly, they are really good subjects for studying genetics!


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DendroRachel said:


> nope, 'gliders' have wings that don't work very well.
> 
> 'flightless' have wings that don't work at all.
> 
> ...


so it appears there are several varitions of the FF's just like the springtails?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

WONTON SALLY said:


> so it appears there are several varitions of the FF's just like the springtails?


There are several different species of springtails in the hobby not variations. With respect to the fruit flies there are several species (D. melanogaster, D. hydei, D. buzzati, and D. simulans) as well as different phenotypes, for melanogaster, golden delicious (yellow flightless), vestigial, flightless (aka Turkish Gliders), for hydei, normal black, and golden. 

Ed


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Ed said:


> There are several different species of springtails in the hobby not variations. With respect to the fruit flies there are several species (D. melanogaster, D. hydei, D. buzzati, and D. simulans) as well as different phenotypes, for melanogaster, golden delicious (yellow flightless), vestigial, flightless (aka Turkish Gliders), for hydei, normal black, and golden.
> 
> Ed


i did mean species as oppose to variations, but thank you for listing the different types.


----------

